# Mifi from Three



## tosullivan (7 Oct 2011)

Looking at one of these...anybody know anything or use them?

Sounds ideal for what I need...it can be plugged out and moved if you are on the go and has about a 4hr batter life.
Also has a usb slot that I can plug my old desktop into as it doesnt have a wireless card

Do vodafone have a similar device?  I'm on their network for my phone so it might be easier to lump it all on 1 bill


----------



## ClubMan (7 Oct 2011)

Not sure if this helps but some _Android _phones can be configured to act as a wireless access point allowing other devices to share the 3g/whatever data connection. _Samsung Galaxy S _definitely does this - saw it in action yesterday and it was a doddle!


----------



## tosullivan (7 Oct 2011)

do you know is it possible to connect a laptop via wifi to a blackberry and use the 3g on the BB for connecting?


----------



## bigjoe_dub (7 Oct 2011)

I use the vf mifi.  have used it in Mayo (westport) and a few places around dublin.  no issue s so far.  great when away with the family.  5 devices can connect. excellent when you have say 2 laptops and 3 smart phones with you.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Oct 2011)

I should have said that the key term here is "tethering" so if you _Google _that and _Blackberry _(or other make/model) you may find something useful.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Oct 2011)

ClubMan said:


> Not sure if this helps but some _Android _phones can be configured to act as a wireless access point allowing other devices to share the 3g/whatever data connection. _Samsung Galaxy S _definitely does this - saw it in action yesterday and it was a doddle!


Actually it seems to be a standard feature of _Android _- at least even my cheapo _Vodafone Smart 858 _has it too (_Android v2.2.1/Froyo_).


----------



## ClubMan (12 Oct 2011)

DerekTiernan said:


> Anyone used this yet?


What? _Android _tethering or _Mifi _from _3_?


----------



## landmarkjohn (17 Oct 2011)

All the mobile operators offer this device which I am sure is the same hardware with different badging and firmware (the logo when powering up etc). It is a good option as you can connect up to 5 wifi devices.

I use my iPhone for tethering, so my laptop connects bluetooth to my iPhone 4 and internet from there. However it is worth noting that when on a call the data connection does not work i.e. you cannot connect to internet whilst on the phone so no good if you need to discuss something on the web and change pages. I don't know if this is the case with other smartphones.


----------

